# Amp stand?



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

What are you guys using for amp stands?
I was thinking about building something simple like this...










Cheers


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm,
I had never thought of something like that. I might try something along those lines (just a bit more padded to protect my precious marine vinyl on my amps.
I had been always trying to convince a friend to weld me one of these:








In the mean time, I've been leaning my 2x12 combo amp back against some sort of car speaker box with towels along the edge of it to protect my amp. I really need to do something though because it is front and centre of the stage at church. No one complains about the ugliness of that directly to me, but sometimes church people can be nice. (maybe they are just relieved that I don't point it out at them anymore)


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Oooh! Paul, I like that one, especially for the mic boom threads; that would tidy up the stage even more.
Unfortunately my matchless clone cab is a bit over-built and would likely crush it and it's 75lb rating. Maybe when the cab is finished for my champ...
The price isn't bad either.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I use the Auralex gramma. It doesn't angle, but its very stable, and totally uncouples the amp from the floor so it doesn't get boomy, especially on wood stages. It lifts the amp up about 3 inches.

http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_gramma/sound_isolation_gramma.asp


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I dig this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...i have one, as well. great concept, but i've discovered that i prefer to have my amp sitting flat and facing straight out, about chest level.

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yorkville makes amplifier stands that looks like the one BCMatt posted. L&M sells them for like $60.00 if I remember right. Here's the link to their stands catalog. I have 2 of those stands. 

http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=35&cat=37&id=299


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Or you can use the tilt back legs like on a fender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you still get them? and is it cool to retrofit them on a Deluxe reverb that never had them originally. It actually sucks to have to think about that.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Can you still get them? and is it cool to retrofit them on a Deluxe reverb that never had them originally. It actually sucks to have to think about that.


you can get them at different sites. I'm pretty sure I've seen them at www.tubesandmore.com
I don't know what's cool anymore because I'm 28 now. I've been tempted several times to do that for my DC30 but I'm torn about whether I really want to drill into the sides of my beautiful cab my dad built. Those things look so flimsy in pictures, but I imagine that they must be able to handle the weight. I think you have a lot more right to put them on your fender than I would to put them on my amp.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

As soon as I can afford it, my amp stand is gonna be the 1X12 speaker cab that goes along with my YCV50BLUE.
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks folks So it was really just and option . I did find this picture. 

http://www.ivc.ca/misc/forsale/blackface/side leg2.jpg.

Prices seen to vary quite a bit. $29 to $39 seems to be quite a bit for two pieces of stamped metal and four screws. There is and amp stand locally on ebay for $15. 

Of course there is always the drummers monitor.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> As soon as I can afford it, my amp stand is gonna be the 1X12 speaker cab that goes along with my YCV50BLUE.
> -Mikey


...yup, same here!

mine is a ycv15blue, but the 1-12 is the same, i think.

-dh


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one like Pauls with the mike holder on top. It was only about $20
the mike portion is a nice touch but IMHO useless. Its better to use a boom for your mike. The overall tilt back principal does make sense as you are directing the sound up towards your ears.haven't found one big enough for a heavy combo yet.
I have lots of critters running around the house and the stand helps keep the hairballs moving...could use a few more stands....LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Riff Wrath...Yorkville has a nice tiltback stand, I use one for the Traynor YCV50 and the Yorkville XM200, both decent sized combos. Other favourite stands include an oak stool, and old milk crates (for old times sake).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Grab a milk crate and saw a piece out of it. It will hold the weight and you can cary your junk in it too. Bigger amp? Use 2.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I don't use the mic boom stand thingy, although its a cool idea. Ultimate suggests either a gooseneck or mini boom to position your mic.
> 
> I use the Sennheiser E609 mic:
> 
> ...


Oh, I was thinking of the boom stand for vocals because I face my amp up towards me right in front of me on stage with I different setup for micing the amp. I made a thing out of a coat hanger and a mic clip to hold the sm-57 in front of the speaker and hangs by the mic cable. I will try to get a pic for you to see because I am so proud of these free coat hanger things I made... but my girlfriend has my camera with her in Toronto right now. I'll try to get a friend to take a pic... but maybe you could all imagine how cool it is and therefore how cool I am.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> I never thought to use the Ultimate as a base for a vocal mic stand. That's a cool idea. You'd need a good mic clip to keep physical vibrations from the amp from passing through, but if the amp is for monitoring purposes only, this could work.
> 
> I like my mic pocket idea better than your coat hanger because my idea doesn't require me to pack anything, and well, it's MY idea.
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued by your "mic pocket" and I'm trying to visualize it. Is it actually sewn through the grillcloth of your amp like the back pocket on a pair of jeans?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I like the pocket idea, but for some reason, I don't know if I could sew something to my grill cloth. It's definitely an advantage to not have put stress on mic cables though. And your way would be much tidier looking.
Mine might look kind of scary in the dark; like a giant spider lowering itself down my amp.

For me it came down to the fact that I ended up buying a couple sm-57s for cheap, so I wanted a cheap way to use them that was still adjustable.


----------

